# Design Ideen für ein Intranet



## balchr (7. Dezember 2011)

Hallo
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Design für eine Intranet Seite.  Sollte sehr übersichtlich sein. Wenig Menüpunkte.

Kennt da vieleicht jemand Webseiten, die so einem Design vielleicht entsprechen würden?

Danke
balchr


----------



## Yaslaw (7. Dezember 2011)

Das hat nix mit PHP zu tun.... verschoben.

Zur Frage: Tut mir leid, ich weiss nix derartiges.


----------



## threadi (11. Dezember 2011)

Schau dich mal um: http://www.oswd.org


----------

